# Subscription due - my farewells...



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

My subs are due this week and I will not re-subscribe so I just wanted to say thanks to you all for all the help and advice that you've given over the last year. It has truly been invaluable and has helped no end in my transition from non-campervanner to campervanner.

My reasons for not re-subbing are that the forum is really a bit of a mess; very heavy in terms of loading on a quite powerful desktop, newish tablet and mobile phone. The forum is a subscriber service, yet heavily loaded with adverts.

I do not pay for any other forum I use on the internet, in fact I've not even seen a paid for forum before. It would be fine if the owners paid more interest to the user experience of its subscribers, but it doesn't seem that way to me.

The value of the forum is in you guys; your interest and knowledge in motorhoming. The forum should support that interest and knowledge.

I wish you all the best on your travels and I hope to see a van with one of your stickers! I'll drop by for a chat and whatnot.

All the best!

Martyn


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So long and farewell!!!

I hope you continue to enjoy your motorhome travels.

Just as an aside I don't get any ads (other than the odd banner at the top of the page for Webb's etc) on my laptop or iPad !!! 

Maybe if you spoke to Barryd (a fellow ardent remainer) he might be able to help on that front??

In the meantime all the best and thank you for your inputs during your membership, sad to see anyone go! 

Andy

My subs are due next month and I WILL be renewing.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to see you go, but do understand your reasons. 

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats a shame as you have contributed a lot on the forum. I have to agree with you regarding the subs. I have suggested that VS make it a free forum for some time now at least for a while to boost numbers and to market ex members but its fallen on deaf ears.

I use Adblock plus and see no adverts.

I like Ploddy though will stick with it as its stuck by me over the years and saved my bacon many a time. For me its more than worth it and all my friends are here but something needs to be done to boost membership and retain existing members.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you improved that FC site maybe we could all migrate after Christmas.>>. I believe that one is FREE.

cabby


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have just read this and am plagued with adverts, i saw Barrys mention of Adblock plus and have just downloaded to Firefox and Alakazam the adverts have gone. Thank you.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Except for the frequent requests for £99.99 :grin2: 

sorry to see you go leffe

Davy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too. Sorry to see you go.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am very sorry to see you go as your input and balanced points has been of great value. 

I know exactly what you mean about the lack of interest shown by the owners, we keep getting platitudes but nothing else...

I am slightly baffled by your comments about ads as I see none - I have Adblock Plus installed foc and it works well.

Anyway, I hope that you will change your mind, in my case the £12.50 is more than repaid from the advice that I receive, advice tha saves me from having to seek professional advice at much greater cost. Th knowledge base on here from the members (the only asset) is immense and I will be renewing for January....

I wish you a sad farewell, please enjoy your MH and your travels,

best wishes

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Martyn, sorry to see you go, your input will be missed.

Unfortunately you're not the first to leave due to being frustrated by VS site management and I fear you won't be the last.

Good luck.

Terry


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A shame as I will have lost the opportunity to convert you to the "cause". I know I was nearly there!:grin2::wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Martyn

I an struggling to understand your logic.

You ststed in your OP the advice was 'invaluable', but you do not want to renew for a paltry £12.50

You also said that the reasons you are not satisfied with MHF is advertisement and slow loading.You have been given advice on using Adblock plus, which many of us use and it works. Slow loading is not a problem most of us encounter, so maybe there is a reason at your end not related to the website.

As for the subscription charge, surely if you block the adverts the 'invaluable' help is worth retaining. Most websites, with the exception of a few 'club' sites run by enthusiasts, are supported either by adverts or subscription.

Load Adblock plus, which will also be useful for other websites, and re-think.

Geoff


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> You also said that the reasons you are not satisfied with MHF is advertisement and slow loading.You have been given advice on using Adblock plus, which many of us use and it works. Slow loading is not a problem most of us encounter, so maybe there is a reason at your end not related to the website.
> [...]
> Load Adblock plus, which will also be useful for other websites, and re-think.


Most mobile browsers do not have the option of Adblock Plus.

I use Adblock Plus on the rare occasions that I browse this advert-bloated site on my laptop using full Firefox, but most of the time I am using mobile Chrome or mobile Firefox and can not use Adblock Plus on either of those.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

To clarify. The site is very heavy, adds are part of that loading weight. My decision to not renew was based on a number of things (in no particular order):


I believe there should either be adds or subs, not both.
On Android, I would have to go to lengths I disagree with to block adds, although indeed I run adblock on Windows machines.
Local admins are required on any forum; reporting posts should not rest on many people reporting the same post. I pay to be a member and there is a minimum service in return that I expect. Some very poor behaviour has been ignored by the people I paid my hard earned money to.
People are paying their subs then not getting access.
Peter is insistant on converting me and I'm starting to waver... he's very persuasive 
I'm not sure I agree with monetising internet forums to the degree that VS has done. It doesn't feel right to me, again, ads or subs, but not both.

I think many of you guys see things differently, and I understand that completely; you were members before it was bought by VS and are invested into the site. I see it without that historic investment, as a simple arrangement of paying for a service and IMHO, the service (of the host, not the members) is not worth it.

Saying that, I am not a never say never type and the balance of need/outlay is of course variable.... I may of course return, who knows..


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I must say that I find MHF works fine for me on an Android phone though I do use an ad blocker. I browse with Opera mini but see the full site not the mobile version, if there still is one.

Anyway good luck and sorry to see you go.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on leffe

For £12.50 stay with us

Who knows when the site goes down we may get a refund of the balance 

If so the the way it's going it will work out at half price :grin2::grin2:

Sandra:crying:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> If you improved that FC site maybe we could all migrate after Christmas.>>. I believe that one is FREE.
> 
> cabby


Go and post something there. They answer proper questions as well as have fun.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have tried barryd, but have forgotten my password and still waiting for the email to come so that I can carry on and sign in.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby

Do you want to borrow mine? :smile2:

I only check i t out now and then

I'm much too sensitive>:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Go and post something there. They answer proper questions as well as have fun.


Barry, what are you doing?

Are you thrying to migrate the Cabby v. Kev show to FC?:surprise::grin2:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I have tried barryd, but have forgotten my password and still waiting for the email to come so that I can carry on and sign in.
> 
> cabby


You clicked the forgot password option I presume? Have you checked your spam or junk folder? Are you still using the same email address that you signed up with?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Martyn

Do you know that before VS bought the website we were all paying a subscription to 'Nuke' who set it up as a marketing tool for his other business of selling MH accessories and other services?

He also had advertising, including Insurance, from which I assume he took commission, on top of the subscriptions. 

When your widgetdigerydo breaks down on the top of an Alp you will wish you had never left:wink2::laugh:

There are people on here who know more about engineering, batteries, telecommunications, IT etc. than I will ever know, and I know a couple of them personally, so if you dump that knowledge to save a few quid, so be it.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So sad your going Martin. In the 'them' and 'us' groups your being with us is going to be sadly missed. Your objective input is/was invaluable.

Ray.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I use the mobile site on my android tablet using chrome and don't see ads.
I just click on new posts in the menu and it seems to be reasonably fast.

My subs are due in the new year and I use MHF for my van insurance which is due for renewal and has only gone up by a couple of quid. Not sure what the discount is compared to Comfort but if it's more than £12.50 then I may as well stay and continue with my occasional contributions.

Steve


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Leffe NL said:


> [*]Peter is insistant on converting me and I'm starting to waver... he's very persuasive


I knew it - that I'd convert you I mean!!:grin2:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Sorry that you feel you have to leave Martyn - like you, I don't like what VS have done with the site or it's modus operandi.

However, I was here before VS took over and I will be here long after they have got fed up with it and given it to Barry to run properly!!!!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Sorry that you feel you have to leave Martyn - like you, I don't like what VS have done with the site or it's modus operandi.
> 
> However, I was here before VS took over and I will be here long after they have got fed up with it and given it to Barry to run properly!!!!!!!




They dont have to give me it. Im happy to pay the going rate. £12.50.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> They dont have to give me it. Im happy to pay the going rate. £12.50.


Hey up lad. I thought your going rate is always £99.99 + VAT.>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Hey up lad. I thought your going rate is always £99.99 + VAT.>


Yeah selling, per hour.  Buyers market!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes barry, to all three questions.will try a few of my favourite passwords and see if I am lucky, will get back shortly.

cabby

have just tried again, putting my main email add, but it says not recognised, I have checked all other email adds, nothing yet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sent you a PM Cabby.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby

Can you not take a hint?? My lovely 

shall I order you yet another cab??

Sandra :kiss:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you barry for the PM.:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2: What a plonker I am.Sorry I forgot to check that email address. Have replied to your PM.but I shall proceed again to log in and go the route required.

cabby

Aldra, I have too many cabs now thanks.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Uber..................................... now wait for it.???

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Much too late Ray, that was done to death a while ago.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry to see you go Leffe, or maybe by now, you've gone. Personally I wouldn't survive long being a bystander, unable to chirp my piece. Also couldn't bear to be on "any other forum" (wtmb) especially one where the posts are limited in the main to "one-liners". Remember Arnie's prediction "I'll be back..." let's hope so.

On a more sober note, in the other hemisphere some several k k's away from base, and in a place where the download speed competes with that of an escargot on it's way to the green garlicky silver dish, I have no problem in the main on downloading at a comfortable lick. I get disconnected sometimes, but maybe my expectations are not those of a speeding bullet. Ads, what ads, I see them, but I don't see them, so don't even bother with adblocker.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks HermanHymer it is good to read such things from loyal members with a vast range of experience to share.....

Dave


----------

